# Vivarium Condensation



## Qutuz (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi All

I have recently set up a glass vivrium for a Tokay Gecko, i have it in my front lounge, which is rarely used hence the temp is quiet low in there. I have a 75w Heat Bulb and a heat mat warming the vivarium, the tempreature within the vivarium is fine 25 C+, but as the outside temp is colder this results in the windows steaming up to the point that very little is visible.

Could anyone have any advice on how i could stop this from happening.

Regards


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

how much ventilation have you got?
tokays need a good source of ventilation.
any way you can put some heating in the room that the glass viv is in?


----------



## Qutuz (Jul 29, 2007)

if have 2 4inch wide mesh vents on the viv lid, as i dont really use the front lounge it would be a waste of energy to heat the room, and i cant put it in any other rooms as my mum wont let me. 

I read on one website that i should wipe a little cooking oil with a apper towel on the inside of the viv, and this will stop the condensation,. 
But i have not done this as i am not sure if it may endanger the lizards health?


----------



## beardedgaz (Mar 31, 2007)

dud etella ya mom u need to heat the room or u might lose ya lizard what about ya bedromm put him up there


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i wouldnt use oil to be honest as tokays lap up water from the surfaces and could infact end up lapping up some of the oil which in turn will give your tokay the runs.
you really need a bit more ventilation 2x 4inch vents isnt enough in my opinion.
for my tokays i have the whole top of my enclosure meshed.works brilliantly.

trying to think of what else you could do but to be honest if the heating isnt on in the room the tank is in i doubt you will get a solution to your problem.
unless you invest in a wooden viv and get some extra vents put in.the wooden viv will help keep heat in.glass doesnt do to well with keeping heat in.
too much condensation and humidty can be detrimental to your tokays health so in the mean time till you get the problem sorted i would suggest everytime you see an overly huge amount of condensation to go in and wipe it dry with a towel.:2thumb:


----------



## Qutuz (Jul 29, 2007)

thanx i may just invest in a wooden viv, if this will help with the ventilation.

thanx all


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

this is the top of my tokays enclosure 
they have this mesh as ventilation and also another 8 inch vent at the bottom part of the enclosure


----------



## Qutuz (Jul 29, 2007)

very nice, what kind of tempretures do u run in there? is your tokay aggresive(silly question?)


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i have three tokays in there....i wouldnt say mine are aggresive no but i think thats because i have been working with them for a wee while now.
i have a really good temp gradiant going from 85-90


----------

